# 78452 split billing with -TC and -26 modifiers



## dtw (Jul 1, 2013)

We are an internal medicine provider who leases the equipment to perform nuclear stress tests.  We also have a cardiologist on staff who does the reads.  we currently bill the global fee for 78452. we are trying to see if it would be appropriate to split this billing with the -TC billed on the dos, but the -26 billed on the date of the cardiologist read (which is generally 24-48 hours later).

From what I have researched, it would seem this would be okay since they are performed on different dates.  the -TC would be billed by the provider who ordered/supervised and the -26 would be under the cardiologist.


----------



## CPCCODERII (Jul 2, 2013)

Per WPS, our local carrier, they state that the components of a test should be billed on the date they were performed.  So the TC would be billed on the date the test was performed, and the professional you would bill on the date the provider read and signed off on the interpretation.  This is how we have started billing our testing since Medicare clarified this in writing recently.  HTH


----------



## GMN9046 (Jul 17, 2013)

Were can I find this Medicare information in writing? We are an Internal Medicine and would be having someone come in to do the stresst test. 

Any information I can get would be apreciated. 

Thank you


----------

